# Agency refusing to allow us to proceed cos of planned partial hysterectomy!!!



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

I cant believe what a palaver this adoption business is, firstly we joined an agency and were a year into it and havent had checks or SW allocated etc, so we finished with that one and then joined a new one this month, meant to have an initial interview on Thursday but it was cancelled, so i rang up today to try and reschedule and she mentioned that the prep training was in May, i said it was planned for me to go into hosp June/July and she asked what for, i said a partial hysterectomy to which she replied if that was the case we couldnt join again till 6 mths after because of the emotional side and my hormones!! i cant believe it, i told her that we had our last ivf in Jan 05 and have had enough "mourning" period, and that we knew what we wanted and its not like the cons said i have to have the operation, its more a case of me wanting it cos of quality of life.

I am so angry i am shaking!

Julia x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh Julia

I am so sorry that your having to go through this- sending you massive hugs

i have to say it may be worth ringing around (or in my case i emailed about) we are personally going with a LA which is 40miles from our home

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh how frustrating for you  i would definitely ring around and see if you can find someone with more sympathy. make sure you explain it really clearly tho, i can see that SS might hastily and wrongly  think 'ooh, come to end of fertility journey, having hysterectomy, will need time to come to terms with it' if they dont understand the full story
good luck 

kj x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya thought i would post to even though we have PM'd one another as a show of support.

We too are in the same boat as yourselves, one thing i will say is that you dont go into Adopting a Child lightly and once your mind is made up to go down that route after having numerous fertility treatment and suffering with a condition like Endo, i think you are as good as telling them that you have ad enough of what you are going through emotionally and physically .

I think it is easy for someone else to decided your fate , but they need to look at the whole picture before judging you.

I wish you all the luck in the world  

Regards Jon xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Julia
Am so sorry you are having this trouble with the new LA, I would ring round and see if you can find somewhere else thats more understanding.
Good luck
Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

so sorry to read your message it does sound as though you are being put through the mill.  i hope things work out for you.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Julia

Sorry to read your news.  IS there anyone else you could speak to at the LA to put across your issue.  I hope that you find someone understnaidng enough of your situation.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Julia

So sorry you're having this nightmare. I agree with Karen about possibly trying to arrange a meeting with someone else to discuss it. How can they judge your case before they've even met you both? 

You definately deserve a lot more understanding and support. Hope you can resolve this quickly and get back to looking ahead.

Best of luck and hugs 
xxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi,
Just sending hugs of support and strength take care love JD x


----------



## Freddie2 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dear Julia

I'm new to this board, but just to say that i'm very sorry to hear your news.  Must be so frustrating. Hopefully though if you meet with them face to face and explain things fully they will hopefully understand?  I do hope so.

Take care

Freddiexx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

So sorry to read you news, as the others have said is there anyone you could explain you situation to ?
don't give up hun  

pam xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Julia

I am really sorry to hear your news you must be up the walls. Hope it gets resolved soon.

LOve K


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi everyone

the SW manager has just rang back to apologise for how it was handled yesterday, said there definately wasnt any guideline that said you had to wait 6 mths after your op, and they still want to interview us, which i said we will do but i didnt want to be interviewed by the sw that i spoke to yesterday and she understood.  So hopefully we will get an interview soon.

Thank you everyone for your support.

Julia x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Julia

Great news, hope you are soon back on th journey at full throttle.

Good luck for the operation too

Karen x


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Julia,

Thats great news  

Hope they contact you very soon

WTBM xx


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Julia,

Just wanted to send you a hug .  Really hope you get your interview soon and that you sort it out.  Sounds more positive now.

Good luck with it all.

love maisie x


----------

